# So it starts



## Weldman (Nov 7, 2020)

You don't need a ID or drivers license but you will need a vaccine card to be part of society now.
ID PLEASE? Oregon Will Require Proof of Vaccine for Maskless Entry Into Businesses, Work, Church | Human Events


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

No problem.
Feel free to print and fill out as many as you like!


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Kauboy said:


> No problem.
> Feel free to print and fill out as many as you like!


Won't do you any good when the vax records are digitized, and they can verify such with an app on the phone of the person standing at the front door.

"Yep, you got papers all right. But we can't find any record on-line... so beat feet away from here."


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

So is the Covid vax card the mark of the beast? Makees me wonder.


----------



## Weldman (Nov 7, 2020)

paraquack said:


> So is the Covid vax card the mark of the beast? Makees me wonder.


Or the start of a socialist system that eventually leads to tyranny.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

paraquack said:


> So is the Covid vax card the mark of the beast? Makees me wonder.


I firmly believe it and the masks are a closely monitored social engineering experiment to determine the willingness of the population's compliance.

Useful information for future use.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Won't do you any good when the vax records are digitized, and they can verify such with an app on the phone of the person standing at the front door.
> 
> "Yep, you got papers all right. But we can't find any record on-line... so beat feet away from here."


HIPAA laws prevent such access from non-doctors without explicit permission, so I doubt that ever becomes a thing.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

paraquack said:


> So is the Covid vax card the mark of the beast? Makees me wonder.


The mark of the beast will be on the hand or forehead.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Outside of work I have not worn a mask in public anywhere the pat 6 months.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Annie said:


> The mark of the beast will be on the hand or forehead.


It's my understanding that you'll have to agree to the mark and worship the beast.


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

Got my vaccine 2 weeks ago. Now I have perfect 5 G reception anywhere. I can also speak perfect lizard man (in 4 dialects) and when I go to the grocery store my groceries are already bagged and waiting for me. Only thing I don't like about the vaccine is that I can not longer argue with the voices in my head. 

Godspeed


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

paraquack said:


> So is the Covid vax card the mark of the beast? Makees me wonder.


No, it isn’t, there won’t be any back door method on that Mark. It will be in your face, and there won’t be any hint of subtlety. 

The Beast will want everybody to know who he is; and what he is, which is an animal. So when the Mark becomes mandatory, you will take it, or you will have your head lopped off.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Robie said:


> View attachment 113686


It gives you a magnetic personality?


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

CapitalKane49p said:


> Got my vaccine 2 weeks ago. Now I have perfect 5 G reception anywhere. I can also speak perfect lizard man (in 4 dialects) and when I go to the grocery store my groceries are already bagged and waiting for me. Only thing I don't like about the vaccine is that I can not longer argue with the voices in my head.
> 
> Godspeed


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

*Or the start of a socialist system that eventually leads to tyranny.*

I'm about ready to start anything. Either we get a new swim-suit model in the upper right side or we make this a knife forum. I would even settle for most of you guys lying your butts off--that is, if you haven't started yet.

And just who is Lilly Pulitzer?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> I would even settle for most of you guys lying your butts off--that is, if you haven't started yet.


I always lie, I never tell the truth.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Weldman said:


> You don't need a ID or drivers license but you will need a vaccine card to be part of society now.
> ID PLEASE? Oregon Will Require Proof of Vaccine for Maskless Entry Into Businesses, Work, Church | Human Events


Beginning to sound like the start of the "Mark of the Beast" as referred to in Revalations


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Real Old Man said:


> Beginning to sound like the start of the "Mark of the Beast" as referred to in Revalations


Not quite but it does feel like a precursor.


----------



## Weldman (Nov 7, 2020)

They already said last Friday employers can require vaccination before hiring or requiring it to keep your job which would be a vaccination card to prove it.


----------



## Daduate (May 13, 2021)

inceptor said:


> Not quite but it does feel like a precursor.


Nah mark of the beast is something that associates you with the beast . Check revelations 13 doesn’t fit any parameters. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Daduate said:


> Nah mark of the beast is something that associates you with the beast . Check revelations 13 doesn’t fit any parameters.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The precursor being getting people used to the idea of accepting something that all may be required to have. Revelation 13 speaks of all will take the mark and worship the beast. We are being led down the path to accepting whatever they are told.

They still don't have the majority yet but they are working on it.


----------



## Daduate (May 13, 2021)

inceptor said:


> The precursor being getting people used to the idea of accepting something that all may be required to have. Revelation 13 speaks of all will take the mark and worship the beast. We are being led down the path to accepting whatever they are told.
> 
> They still don't have the majority yet but they are working on it.


I fear your right but hope your not 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

